# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  List of top tourist attractions in Amsterdam

## 360Amsterdam

The main attractions of Amsterdam City are :-

1. Anne Frank House
2. Van Gogh Museum
3. Red Light District
4. Flower market
5.Rijksmuseum
6. Vondelpark
7. Rembrandt House Museum


and so on....

----------

